
How Uber and its peers turned us into horrible bosses - pron
http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/28/9625968/rating-system-on-demand-economy-uber-olive-garden
======
pixie_
So many times I've been in a normal taxi and wanted to rate the driver.
Knowing that if they were held accountable for the truly horrible service they
would never drive again. This is part of why Uber is awesome.

------
likeclockwork
Restaurants and traditional taxis did it first with tipping.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Tipping has been proven, through data, to not affect quality of service
received. Better to simply pay staff a real wage.

